# Does treating Ich with Formalin and Malachite Green affect Nitrifying Bacteria?



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all,
for lack of a quarantine tank (now remedied), I have a tank infected with ich. It may be "super" Ich as
salt, heat, and Kordon's Ich Attack have had no effect whatsoever. :-(

So, question: From experience, does anyone know if treating Ich with Formalin and Malachite Green affect the Nitrifying Bacteria? My tank is cycled and I really do not want to have to deal with all that again.
I have AP Quick Cure with those two chemicals in it. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Magna pisces custos said:


> Hello all,
> for lack of a quarantine tank (now remedied), I have a tank infected with ich. It may be "super" Ich as
> salt, heat, and Kordon's Ich Attack have had no effect whatsoever. :-(
> 
> ...


Actually, isolating the fish is pointless once the are infected with ich anyway. How long did yor treatments last to make you conclude they are not working effectively? How much dosage did you use? Yes, the meds will destroy your nitrifying bacteria no doubt. Pretty much you may experience fluctuating ammonia and.nitrite levels when you push it throug. Salt is a nuch safer treatment but if the ich is somehow resistant to it, then the combo of malachite green and formalin may be a better choice. Be sure you aerate the qater vigorously since formalin can reduce oxygen level.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have used quick cure without losing the cycle, or any of the snails in the tank. It's rare that I ever have to use it now, but I have never had a problem with it - quick cure is my preferred med.


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

What about plants, will formalin and MGreen harm plants? That is even harder info to find.


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I have used quick cure without losing the cycle, or any of the snails in the tank. It's rare that I ever have to use it now, but I have never had a problem with it - quick cure is my preferred med.



Yeah that is what other people have said from what I can find online. But others also say they destroyed their cycle. Maybe those individuals overdosed??


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

All I can say for sure about plants is that java moss comes out fine.

Those who "lost" their cycle could have overdosed, or they could have had a newly set up tank, or they may not have ever been cycled. There are a lot of variables. The last time I used quick cure was in a quarantine tank, for an unknown ailment. I dosed for twice as long as directed. It did not cure the fish - it healed some time after that on its own. C


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Formalin, Mgreen won't destroy the bacterial population in your tank as it is not an anti-biotic. I have used it many times when I had a tank maintenance business.


----------

